# Martin & Co, Millionth Guitar



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't why, but I've been getting in the martin craze ever since I picked up the D-15's and the GTE16 acoustics. 

This is old news (2005), but I just had to share this beauty that is Martins Millionth Acoustic Guitar. 

Here are some pics and info.

The Millionth Martin Guitar


----------



## pink freud (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like something that would be on the ceiling of a cathedral, instead of something that is an instrument.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 28, 2009)

well thats the most rank looking thing ever ... as art and a technical piece its amazing but fuuuuuuuuuuugly


----------



## Apophis (Sep 28, 2009)

not my style at all, but amazing work, no doubts


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

Serioussly incredible work, I dont think its gorgeous, too much going on, but at this point its more a piece of art then a guitar so yes as a piece of art its incredible 

+ claiming that this is the 1 million's guitars makes it sound like mass production  It just gives you an idea of how many guitars they build every year...



> By the year 2000 that figure had risen to 24,084 guitars a year


 so I can just imagine how many they produce...


----------



## Bren (Sep 28, 2009)

its horrible..... 
i'm going with the previous posters, its a fantastic piece of art, etc, but its, in my opinion, ugly.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 28, 2009)

The little dude's face toward the bottom of the back of the guitar looks like Vladimir Putin...


----------



## yingmin (Sep 28, 2009)

All this could be yours, affordably priced at just $110,000.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 28, 2009)

Larry Robinson's work is ridiculous. I wonder what the tonal properties of abalone are?


----------



## Arminius (Sep 28, 2009)

Do I see a guitar under all those inlays?


----------



## willyman101 (Sep 30, 2009)

I think it's pretty obvious that that is a guitar to be hung on a wall rather than played.


----------



## Seebu (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, or hurled into a fireplace.


----------



## Trespass (Oct 2, 2009)

I've read somewhere that Benedetto is the one that actually built this. Larry Robinson did the inlay work. I see the style, and it's a grandiose version of the fingerstyle kind of inlay, which is itself kind of over the top.


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 5, 2009)

yingmin said:


> All this could be yours, affordably priced at just $110,000.



Honestly, I expected the pricetag to be higher.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 5, 2009)

Trespass said:


> I've read somewhere that Benedetto is the one that actually built this. Larry Robinson did the inlay work. I see the style, and it's a grandiose version of the fingerstyle kind of inlay, which is itself kind of over the top.



Benedetto does not build steel string guitars and also never had anything to do with Martin guitars, so you probably read this in a very weird  place....

Thats a production guitar dude which has been enchanced by a huge inlay work....

Your talking about *Bob Fehr *of Martin's custom shop?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 5, 2009)

.......google.............





> Crafted from C.I.T.E.S. certified Brazilian rosewood, Adirondack red spruce, black African ebony and genuine mahogany, Serial #1,000,000 -- fittingly, a Dreadnought, one of the Martin's most influential designs -- is the most elaborate instrument in the company's history, surpassing even the D-45 China Dragon (#700,000) and the D-45 Peacock (#750,000).
> 
> Intricate inlays of abalone, mother of pearl, sea snail, 18-karat gold, white gold and precious gems, including diamonds, emeralds, rubies, sapphires and aquamarines, cover the back, fingerboard, headstock, rosette, pickguard and inset soundhole "rose." Similar inlays accent the sides and neck.
> 
> ...







> Framed by cascading tendrils, #1,000,000 is followed by the familiar C.F. Martin & Co., Est. 1883 logo in abalone. Near the bottom, an engraved portrait of founder C.F. Martin himself completes the inlay.
> 
> Work on the millionth Martin began in early 2002, when master inlay artist Larry Robinson submitted drawings for the various inlay elements. After selection and parts preparation in Nazareth, the various pieces were shipped to Robinson's shop in Sonoma County, California.
> 
> ...



Also here is the website of Larry Robinson
http://robinsoninlays.com/


----------

